# My other Rugers



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I am holding them at the moment, does that make them mine? Security Six, and Blackhawk. Both unopened, and Unfired.





































The hard Case was water damaged, and these were taken directly after the repair. The pistols never saw dampness though.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice guns..


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet ~ I've been looking for a decent Security Six for a while now.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

If you're looking for the set, I believe it is for sale by owner.

I doubt he'd be willing to part the set out.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm actually looking for the shorter barrel 2.75" security or speed six.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ahhh, you do know that isn't a Blackhawk right?


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Mmmm, very pretty!


----------

